# Large Breed Running Partner



## hairyelf (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, newbie here and love the forum!

I have been recently training myself for a marathon and I am feeling a bit guilty about having to leave my year 1/2 old Irish Wolfhound behind on some of my training days. He is full of energy, super fast and loves to run but my question is: 
Would I be hurting him or causing him health problems if I included him on some of my 3-5 mile runs?

He is a large breed and weighs around 140lbs. I read some information that said it isn't a good idea for large breeds to run long distances. Sometimes I feel like some minor health risks shouldn't keep us from enjoying a few runs together but I don't want to hurt or kill my dog. 

I would love to know if anyone has experience with this situation or any expert/medical advice.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay, keep in mind I am not a vet and am assuming your dog is generally healthy.

Just like an new athlete, you'll have to start him off slow...don't go on a 5 mile fast run on day 1. Build him up easy...you can always go running alone afterward if you haven't gotten as much of a workout as you want.

Secondly, try to choose paths where he can run on grass, or something like that. It will help protect his feet, joints, tendons, etc. There's no Nike Shox for dogs so his body has to take all the shock of running. 

Third, just pay attention to your dog. If he's getting tired or too hot/cold, let him stop. If he's sore/tired the following day, give him time to recover and take it easier next time. Also, some dogs will just run and run until they drop...if yours is one of those you need to know when you dog needs to stop. He may never be able to do your whole run with you, especially when you get nearer to the marathon and start doing some really long days, but you can always make your jog loop back to your house so you can drop him off and continue alone.

Also, good luck marathon training


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

hairyelf said:


> my year 1/2 old Irish Wolfhound......He is a large breed and weighs around 140lbs.


Haha! Sorry I had to laugh at that, he's not large, he's GIANT! 

I like Great Danes, which are also giant breed dogs, and I asked this question a while ago in case I ever get a Dane (I want a jogging partner too). Everyone said yeah go ahead, try to run them on grass instead of concrete or any hard surfaces and to start out slow and work them into it.

What I have a problem with is the fact that jogging with a giant breed dog most likely will predispose the dog to arthritis or some kind of joint problems when their older. Keep in mind that I am not a vet and this is my opinion. It makes sense to me that this is possible especially since giant breed dogs are more prone to arthritis and joint/bone problems in the first place because of all the weight. Im still undecided if I would do it or not. I guess if I have a smaller dog at the same time (like a large breed dog, less than 90 lbs) I would choose the smaller one to come jog with me.

I think the most reliable person for you to ask if you should go jogging with your Irish Wolfhound is the breeder you got him from.


----------



## hairyelf (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for your comments! I actually asked our breeder about this and she said try and wait until he is a little over a year old so that his bones have time to develop. After that she said she doesn't see why he shouldn't be able to take jogs. 

I also heard from others the same thing "Sillylilykitty" suggested which was that they will likely be predisposed to arthritis and joint problems as they get older and this is why at this point I haven't brought him along. 

A part of me says that he lives so in the moment that if he had the choice he would rather join me on the runs now even if he new that it would cause him some problems later on in life. Unfortunately I can't ask him his thoughts on the matter and this is why I am trying to be somewhat responsible for his sake. 












sillylilykitty said:


> I like Great Danes, which are also giant breed dogs, and I asked this question a while ago in case I ever get a Dane (I want a jogging partner too).


That is funny, I also love and own a Great Dane also! He is much older and he never did like to run - not like the wolfhound does. This is probably why the Great Dane weighs 237lbs. I can't get him off the couch


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

hairyelf said:


> That is funny, I also love and own a Great Dane also! He is much older and he never did like to run - not like the wolfhound does. This is probably why the Great Dane weighs 237lbs. I can't get him off the couch


Wow, your dogs are both bigger than I am! I always thought my parents' dog was huge (80lb lab mix), but this forum keeps making me think he's on the large side of "middle-sized" lol...I'd like to get a Bernese Mountain Dog someday but the better half keeps telling me they are too big (though he likes everything else about them). I'll just give him a choice between a Bernie and a Great Dane or an Irish Wolfhound 

It's like strategically forming a Christmas list: you want a new winter coat, so you ask for a car, a horse, airplane flying lessons, and a winter coat. Always worked for me


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

omg...is that your dane next to your irish wolf? why the heck is he SO much bigger! wolfies are supposed to be taller! hes a huge dane. you might want to get some weight off him before you have to roll him everywhere! LOL. i can see hes older in his face... cute old guy. then again, im used to my girls who, right now my 8 month old dane is on the small side, shes only 28" at the shoulder and 63lbs. shes going to be a small dane though. her sister we are getting in a week is almost as big as her, and only 5months. shes going to be on the large size. her (the dane we are getting) mother is large and her father. her mother is actually 38" and over 145, and the father is 36" and around 150. lol. 
on the subject of running. im not a fan of it. it just sets them up for too many joint problems and stuff. my girl runs on her own in the dog park, but shes running on the grass. the grass is softer and theres more cushion for her joints. plus shes running at her own speed, and she stops when she needs to. she knows her body better than i do, and therefore i think its better she make the choice when it comes to running around. we take her for walks, but nothing fast, maybe a quick walk when we start out, but she gets tired.lol.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Now that I come back and think about it, your Irish Wolfhound is a sighthound, they run them in lure coursing events all the time. If they can put up with that amount of physical work, I'm sure they could deal with jogging with you. I actually think an Irish Wolfhound would be a better jogging companion then a Great Dane would be, mostly because of the work they are bred to do and also the work they do today.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

GreatDaneMom said:


> her mother is actually 38" and over 145, and the father is 36" and around 150. lol.


Goodness, those dogs weigh more than I do!!  I don't think I could ever own a dog that weighs the same as/more than me.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

hey...the bigger the better baby... LOL. just as you could never own a dog that big, i could never own a small dog! lol. im actually terrified of owning small dogs. im SO anal about the ones that play at the dog park. im always so worried their going to get hurt, and im scared i would lose it! theres one that goes, im not sure what it is (i really only know large and giant breeds well LOL) but its a tan color, and when it lays down in the leaves, I CANT FIND IT!!! lol. but my dogs could lay down anywhere and never be able to hide lol.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

GreatDaneMom said:


> when it lays down in the leaves, I CANT FIND IT!!!


HAHA! I don't know what made me laugh more, the thought of someone running around looking for their little dog in leaf piles, or the thought of a great dane drying to hide among leaves!


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

GreatDaneMom said:


> hey...the bigger the better baby... LOL. just as you could never own a dog that big, i could never own a small dog! lol. im actually terrified of owning small dogs. im SO anal about the ones that play at the dog park. im always so worried their going to get hurt, and im scared i would lose it! theres one that goes, im not sure what it is (i really only know large and giant breeds well LOL) but its a tan color, and when it lays down in the leaves, I CANT FIND IT!!! lol. but my dogs could lay down anywhere and never be able to hide lol.


LOL!! I hear ya there. The small dog we have isn't "mine" per se. He's a family dog and I love him to pieces but I'm not a small dog person either. I'm a medium dog person. But all doggies are great!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> HAHA! I don't know what made me laugh more, the thought of someone running around looking for their little dog in leaf piles, or the thought of a great dane drying to hide among leaves!


dont laugh....shes tried....


----------

